# so angry



## mandym

i have just looked on breeders online and found one of my puppy pics( baxter one of kenyas f2 puppy) being used by another breeder.before i report it i have attached a pic so you can all take a look on breeders online and i can name and shame,i am furious!!!! x

BAXTER SITTING ON MY COUCH


----------



## Bertie Brown

Just had a look and what a cheek! Makes you wonder how reputable that breeder is if they have to use other people's photographs and without permission!


----------



## lady amanda

That happened to Jojo a little while back too...on a breeders site was Honey...in Jojo's back yard.


----------



## Janev1000

Sadly, I've seen a lot of this happening and often see the same pics being used by different breeders. There's just no excuse for it! x


----------



## mandym

I know and he got it from this forum cos he is a member!!!!!xxx


----------



## colpa110

That's outrageous....their website looks quite pucker too...just shows you can never be too careful...so pleased I got Ted from Katie!!


----------



## embee

Two pictures of Remy featured in a licensed breeders advert on the Pets4Homes site 2 weeks ago - I was furious, reported the ad and asked the breeder to remove the pictures. Their justification was that they used the pictures as Remy looks very similar to their dogs!! So why not just use photos of their dogs


----------



## wilfiboy

embee said:


> Two pictures of Remy featured in a licensed breeders advert on the Pets4Homes site 2 weeks ago - I was furious, reported the ad and asked the breeder to remove the pictures. Their justification was that they used the pictures as Remy looks very similar to their dogs!! So why not just use photos of their dogs


Its a shame there is no where to comment on the site. I saw a pic recently that I'm sure was Flo and Remy together when she was a pup but was nt sure if it was Remy's dads owner x


----------



## wellerfeller

Wow! do people not think the actual owners would find out? That breeder is a member of this forum isn't he?


----------



## wilfiboy

Lol .... adveritising F1 pups with a gorg F2 pic, sorry could nt resist after the recent put downs. Baxter and Remy are obviously better looking dogs, although not condoning the action what so ever x


----------



## embee

wilfiboy said:


> Its a shame there is no where to comment on the site. I saw a pic recently that I'm sure was Flo and Remy together when she was a pup but was nt sure if it was Remy's dads owner x


There is an ad with pics of Flo and Remy which I know about and which is fine as it is the breeder who owns their dad 'Jasper' but another breeder lifted photos of Remy off a website and used them in their ad without my knowledge - very annoyed.

Mandy - Have you reported the ad and have they done anything? I reported the Pet4Homes ad but had to email the breeder instructing her to remove the photos - far from being apologetic so actually emailed back saying she 'didn't appreciate the allegations' when I pointed out she was using photos of my dog without permission


----------



## wellerfeller

embee said:


> There is an ad with pics of Flo and Remy which I know about and which is fine as it is the breeder who owns their dad 'Jasper' but another breeder lifted photos of Remy off a website and used them in their ad without my knowledge - very annoyed.
> 
> Mandy - Have you reported the ad and have they done anything? I reported the Pet4Homes ad but had to email the breeder instructing her to remove the photos - far from being apologetic so actually emailed back saying she 'didn't appreciate the allegations' when I pointed out she was using photos of my dog without permission



Omg!! Some people!! That is just amazing and goes to show there are very few genuine, honest, caring breeders out there. Grrr! How are you supposed to trust anyone!


----------



## wilfiboy

Exactly.. cant believe peoples nerve... how very dare you Mandy, some people x


----------



## JoJo

This has happened to me twice actually .. one was a scam on Preloved on a very basic advert, you know the type..... and the second time was on a breeders website.. the preloved one I had to report and the breeders one was dealt with fairly quickly as a family member had created the website...

Why would a breeder want to show our dogs on their adverts or website if they breed such lovely looking cockapoos ... umm


----------



## Pollypiglet

JoJo said:


> This has happened to me twice actually .. one was a scam on Preloved on a very basic advert, you know the type..... and the second time was on a breeders website.. the preloved one I had to report and the breeders one was dealt with fairly quickly as a family member had created the website...
> 
> Why would a breeder want to show our dogs on their adverts or website if they breed such lovely looking cockapoos ... umm


Guess you understand my interest.!


----------



## JoJo

embee said:


> There is an ad with pics of Flo and Remy which I know about and which is fine as it is the breeder who owns their dad 'Jasper' but another breeder lifted photos of Remy off a website and used them in their ad without my knowledge - very annoyed.
> 
> Mandy - Have you reported the ad and have they done anything? I reported the Pet4Homes ad but had to email the breeder instructing her to remove the photos - far from being apologetic so actually emailed back saying she 'didn't appreciate the allegations' when I pointed out she was using photos of my dog without permission


I am shocked by this .. how rude when they have used your photos ...


----------



## Sarette

Grr that is so not on! 

But omg how I LOVE that photo! Scrummy little pup xx


----------



## JoJo

Sue I know  .. but as I said at the time ... no problem as photo was removed and all dealings were very apologetic and polite .. I like nice people and it was just a mistake xxx


----------



## Dextersmum

This is awful,apart from the obvious reasons,and I'm not surprised you are fuming! It's terrible because it makes you think you can't trust anyone,especially not at face value


----------



## Glendreamcockapoos

Hi,
I have just seen this thread(and my advert!). The advert was posted yesterday by my friend as my AOL was down so had very poor internet connection. I sent her pictures of last years puppies to be used in the advert and a picture of the parents. The puppy pictures I sent her were to large to load so she used a photo of a black puppy she found on google. I've spoken to her about this and she would like to make her apologies. I would also like to apologise on her behalf and my own for not noticing sooner. I have removed the photo immediately.

Sorry!


----------



## Glendreamcockapoos

PS. Stunning puppy!


----------



## Rufini

It's great that it's been rectified, however I am still amazed that people don't realise that some photos found on google can still be subjected to either copyright laws, or at least infringement. 
If you want to use photos for a website, no matter what it is, you should either take your own photos or visit a stock photo website where you can buy them! NEVER just use google photos without knowing where they came from!


----------



## mandym

Rufini said:


> It's great that it's been rectified, however I am still amazed that people don't realise that some photos found on google can still be subjected to either copyright laws, or at least infringement.
> If you want to use photos for a website, no matter what it is, you should either take your own photos or visit a stock photo website where you can buy them! NEVER just use google photos without knowing where they came from!


Im just a little confused because it takes exactly the same time to attach pics to an advert as it does to attach pics to an email :


----------



## Rufini

mandym said:


> Im just a little confused because it takes exactly the same time to attach pics to an advert as it does to attach pics to an email :


oh agree, I think that nowerdays the majority of people are computer literate enough to be able to upload photos, or at least know someone who can do it!


----------



## mandym

Rufini said:


> oh agree, I think that nowerdays the majority of people are computer literate enough to be able to upload photos, or at least know someone who can do it!



No what i mean is the breeder said his internet connection was poor so he sent pics to a friend to do the advert for him but doing that alone would probably take the same time as doing the ad himself so does not make any sense to me x


----------



## DONNA

Yea your right Mandy,also there are lots of sites online you can use to shrink your photos if too large.

Why would you want to use a photo of a puppy that wasnt yours to sell ,its false advertising?


----------



## curt3007

Would make me think twice about this breeder


----------



## Janev1000

I wouldn't want a friend to do an ad for me - especially if my reputation could be at stake - and why the rush? The pups are not born yet!


----------



## Glendreamcockapoos

*No what i mean is the breeder said his internet connection was poor so he sent pics to a friend to do the advert for him but doing that alone would probably take the same time as doing the ad himself so does not make any sense to me x *

No, actually I don't know what you mean. I emailed the pictures to my friend as attachments using my mobile phone. As I've already said I was unable to get online due to AOL being down, hence the reason I didn't upload the photos myself. 

To be honest, I'm not really sure what more you want me to say? As soon as it was brought to my attention I removed the photos immediately and apologised profusely. It wasn't even me that actually uploaded your picture but as it's my advert I accepted full responsibility and gave you an apology.

As all my contact details are on breeders online and all over my website would it not have been more grown up to contact me directly instead to coming on a public forum trying to cause world war three?! I did receive the nasty text messages from your 'friend' but they failed to answer my numerous return telephone calls to discuss the matter.

I'd appreciate it if you contacted me directly if you have any more to say.


----------



## RubyCockapoo

Wow, welcome to the forum Paul! What a series of friendly posts about your error for your promotion of your dogs for sale. I think the moral is, do it yourself in future - if the internet is 'down', wait for it to come back up.

Don't let someone else do this sort of thing for you, in fact it's probably against the terms of Breeders online or any site - I would be irate if you or any other commercial enterprise used any of my pictures without my express permission, and googling doesn't count!

Ian


----------



## wilfiboy

Paul I can appreciate why you now may feel aggrieved but really i dont think that Mandy did anything wrong by discussing it on here, after all we are discussing issues relating to our pets and all that pertains to that and any things that could affect us all. This area has been raised before, as mentioned in this thread, so therefore relevant to forum members.
Also, although not having great computer experience , Mandys query to me re uploading also appears valid, however in your last post how this occurred makes more sense even to a philistine like me, but better still if you want something doing do it yourself .


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy

I have never heard of a breeder getting a friend to place adverts for them, very unprofessional if you ask me. No excuse to be using other peoples pictures. Your puppies you should advertise yourself and wait until your Internet working.


----------



## Janev1000

Your case aside Paul, I think the public forum is a very useful place to raise issues such as these - which you can see has happened before - and helps keep breeders 'on their toes' so to speak. So definitely better to DIY to avoid this kind of situation again.


----------



## JoJo

MandyM is a lovely member of this forum ... and was understandable upset by her puppy photos being used ... 

Paul I appreciate you didn't do the advert yourself, but going forward it may be a good idea do your own adverts as I am sure you can appreciate things like this are very upsetting for loving dog owners  

I have seen so much off this lately .. I saw Embees dogs on a large breeders advert and wanted to check if she know, then the many CCGB adverts which I thought were stolen logos and photos, my own photos have been used twice without my permission, and now MandyM's ... it is just not needed ... it needs to stop. 

Personally I wouldn't want to use anyone elses photos ... it is false advertising and my dogs are beautiful lol


----------



## caz3

Hi mandym, can you fill me in on what went on here we bit concerned as I am due to get a puppy from glendream thnx


----------



## wilfiboy

Hi I don't think Mandy comes in very often if you click on her user name 'Mandym' at the top of her posts it will allow you to email her x


----------



## caz3

Thank you xx


----------



## Glendreamcockapoos

Hi Caroline,

I'm quite happy to explain what happened here; I was offline and a friend of mine updated an advert for my litter on breedersonline. I sent her the advert text along with pictures of puppies from Chico and Gigha's litter previously, but unknown to me, she didn't receive the pictures as they were too large to download. My friend, not a doggy person as such and thinking she was doing a good turn, copied a picture from google of a black cockapoo puppy and used it on my advert. The picture happened to be of a beautiful black puppy, bred by Mandym.

It was a genuine misunderstanding caused by my friend who thought she was doing her best to help me. Anyway, as soon as I was notified of the situation, I got access to the web via my mobile phone and removed the picture immediately, and apologised to Mandy.

If you would like any more details, I'm happy to provide you with them.

Also, your not actually getting a puppy from me Caroline. The puppy is sired by my stud dog but as you know you are purchasing him from his breeder directly, not me.

I hope this answers your query.

Kind regards,


----------



## caz3

Hi paul,

As you can understand I was concerned when I read the posts as there are so many "dodgy" breeders out there.Thanks for the explanation but have got to agree with majority of the people here and think you as a responsible breeder should take responsibility .With regards to buying the puppy from the breeder yes I am totally with you on that, but as it was your site that I got the details of the pups from I felt it was to do with you .

Caroline.


----------



## Glendreamcockapoos

Hi Caroline,

I'm not sure what, in you opinion, equates to taking responsibility. When I was made aware of the situation, I had the pictures removed immediately and apologised publicly to the the person who bred the puppy and owned the picture.

As you will recall, you contacted me regarding the purchase of a puppy and as I didn't have any available myself, I was happy to recommend a friend and fellow breeders who had a beautiful litter sired by one of my stud dogs. My dogs are not available at public stud so I was happy, in this instance, to give the breeder and the puppies my recommendation.

Anyway, hopefully you are pleased with your puppy and be rest assured that there was nothing 'dodgy' about this situation.


----------



## caz3

Hi Paul,

Yes I am happy with little "Harley" he is a little bundle of fun, full of energy and keeps me on the move!He certainly is a right little character, hope this is resolved now.

Thanks Caroline.


----------



## Glendreamcockapoos

Hi Caroline,

Yes, all is resolved. This was quite some time ago and I am on good terms with the breeder of the puppy who's picture was accidentally used. We didn't know each other before this!

I'm glad that you're pleased with Harley. They were a very nice litter and if he's typical of Louie's pups, he will be an absolute delight as he grows up. All the very best with him.


----------



## edenorchards

Old thread and I missed the third page. My bad.


----------



## wellerfeller

Paul has sorted this situation with Mandy and all is good now. This thread is quite old.


----------

